# Tempestades históricas na Europa



## ciclonico (11 Out 2011 às 23:39)

Lista das principais tempestades históricas que assolaram a Europa (em inglês).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_windstorm#Historic_and_notorious_European_storms


----------

